# 2 Summer Homes In ONE Summer By 2 Carpenter Buddies! This One Is In "PULSE"



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

When I look at these Pictures I find it Hard To Believe that WE actually DID IT! The Project is about 30 Years Old Now.

This Picture might be a little confusing. It's the Lead Photo for the actual Set. The Contracts were to "Weather Tight" and there was NO Hydro. We ran all of our Nailers (New Then) and all other Electrical Requirements using a Honda Generator.

Thank It's Worth Posting?

*EDIT: As of Nov. 1, 2018 All the Pictures and Commentary have now been MOVED to the BLOG Section. (Don't ask Me how I did it. I have NO IDEA …LOL..)*.










Rick S.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i checked this out on your project list before and being in the construction industry i was pretty impressed my friend.sadly at least in so cal most of the so called framers dont really learn the trade anymore,its all piece workers knocking out cookie cutter tract homes.most wouldn't have a clue how to even start something like that.nice work buddy cant wait to see pics of these builds.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

HARD TO TELL if this is a joke or the real thing ? :<)))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> HARD TO TELL if this is a joke or the real thing ? :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


im pretty sure its sincere if not rick and ill have a pm conversation!-ha.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> HARD TO TELL if this is a joke or the real thing ? :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It's definitely The REAL THING! No need for the PM Conversation Pottz. ..lol..

In those days we used PET (Precision End Trimmed Studs} for the Framing and Corner Studs & Partition Studs. 3 pieces for each and a second Top Rail to tie the Interior Partitions to the Outside Wall Framing. Nobody does that anymore.

I can't post this as a "Project" so I guess this is as good a place as any. Might be a while though. I have a couple of Health Problems that are Keeping me Down pretty good and NO Idea how long it will go on.

Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rick do you have any pics of it totally complete? Kind of reminds me of a big covered bridge. Real craftsmanship there


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - awesome build !!
did the generator and compressor survive the build ???

.

.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick do you have any pics of it totally complete? Kind of reminds me of a big covered bridge. Real craftsmanship there
> 
> - corelz125


No totally Finished Pics of this one as the Owner wanted to do the Full Exterior Shingling Himself.

This is however a Full Back View Picture as it was getting Fully Closed In. It's built on SOLID Granite and the footings for the Piers were somewhat Complex. I'll add a picture of those 2.. Both Foundations were put in P;ace the Fall before the Summer we did them.



















That's it for now!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't understand the issue, you had a generator. If you had to generate the electricity by biking then that would be interesting. 

Quite the build there. I don't think I've seen too many Mansard roofs in the past hundred years. Where did you build this thing?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> wow - awesome build !!
> did the generator and compressor survive the build?
> 
> .- John Smith


We bought a new Honda Generator and a new Webster Compressor. Yes. They survived quite nicely and did so for many Years after that. Auto Nailers were reasonably new at that time. I think these ones were "Paslode". Without them, NOT a Prayer this would have gotten done!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I don t understand the issue, you had a generator. If you had to generate the electricity by biking then that would be interesting.
> 
> Quite the build there. I don t think I ve seen too many Mansard roofs in the past hundred years. Where did you build this thing?
> 
> - lumbering_on


What issue? We had a Generator and a Compressor, as explained above. The Generator provided the Electricity on it's own for some tools and also powered up the Compressor for the Compressed Air for our Air Power Tools.

What does "Biking" mean. They were built about 70 or 80 Miles S.W. Of Ottawa.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> What issue? We had a Generator and a Compressor, as explained above. The Generator provided the Electricity on it s own for some tools and also powered up the Compressor for the Compressed Air for our Air Power Tools.
> 
> What does "Biking" mean. They were built about 70 or 80 Miles S.W. Of Ottawa.
> 
> - Rick S.


Biking to turn a generator with pedal power. 

Lanark? Smith Falls? Beautiful country around there.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that I've put this much on here, I might as well Put it ALL ON!
I'm not feeling Up To Par right now so I'll let the Pictures Explain Themselves.























































BREAK HERE! Even I'm Getting Confused! Resume Shortly!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

It's impressive that two of you could do this in just one summer in the bush. It took them 8 months to finish building my house a few years back, and that was with the foundation, and most of the framing completed.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Continuing Here!



























































































Sorry for any Duplications or Unclear Photos. My Mind is a little "Out To Lunch" right now.

Any Questions? Fire Away!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> It s impressive that two of you could do this in just one summer in the bush. It took them 8 months to finish building my house a few years back, and that was with the foundation, and most of the framing completed.
> 
> - lumbering_on


Thank You Kindly lumberking! We went up as early as we could. but the Blackflies Ate us alive! So we had to give it another 2 weeks before we went back up. Even then after 7:00 PM the Mosquitos were bad enough! DEET was the order of the day and I do NOT like using that stuff!

Rick S.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Good job Rick damn shame you didnt go fishing that's a nice looking lake.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Good job Rick damn shame you didnt go fishing that s a nice looking lake.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks diver. Yep! Should of made a little time for some fun.

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I switched this over from the "Site Feedback Forum" to here "Coffee Lounge Forum."

2031 Views and only 17 Comments, Most of them Mine just didn't seem right to me.

Who knows? Maybe that's all it deserves. Oh Well. I'll Back Off on the Posts from now on.

Rick S.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Rick you could have missed out on a good fresh fish over the fire dinner.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I switched this over from the "Site Feedback Forum" to here "Coffee Lounge Forum."
> 
> 2031 Views and only 17 Comments, Most of them Mine just didn t seem right to me.
> 
> ...


buddy forget about the views and look at the friends,i give up on the views because there all people that dont care enough to say something,or care who you are.its like the rocker i just made very few hits,but look at my assembly table,many really dont know or care about real wood working here.that rocker took more time and skill than than that table by 10 times or more.my friend and those that are your real friends care when you take the time and share what means something to you,please dont ever give up this passion my friend.its why im here-peace.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*POTTZ:* Thank you for this My Friend…...* "my friend and those that are your real friends care when you take the time and share what means something to you,please don't ever give up this passion my friend.its why im here-peace."*

it just seems to me that other people think and care more of themselves then they do of other people.

I've noticed for a long while now a LARGE difference between the Number of Views and the Number of Comments particularly in the "Projects" Section. I post there a lot and view the projects that I Like. I also ALWAYS leave an encouraging Comment if I've Viewed it.

I don't have 10,357 Post by saying nothing to anybody. The Vast Majority of those are Compliments to another Member!

I've also noticed YOU on there quite a bit doing the same thing.* Good For You!* (its why im here-)

After all …. Why do people post in there or anywhere else? To GET AN ANSWER or a COMPLIMENT.

Isn't that what this Site is all about? * Helping/Complimenting each other?*

I'm almost Sorry to say that this is the way OUR Society is these days. Me! Me! Me! NUFF SAID, RANT OVER!

Have A Nice Day My Friend.

Rick S.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *POTTZ:* Thank you for this My Friend…...* "my friend and those that are your real friends care when you take the time and share what means something to you,please don t ever give up this passion my friend.its why im here-peace."*
> 
> it just seems to me that other people think and care more of themselves then they do of other people.
> 
> ...


thank you my friend because its for you and a handful of reinds i have that makes this all worthwhile.i think some her just want to make there post count higher and not really say anything meaning full. yah know when i post a project i always try and answer every one that takes the time yo give me a response a thank you for there effort.i wish all here would do the same.good night my my friend and i hope you get better buddy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *POTTZ:* Thank you for this My Friend…...* "my friend and those that are your real friends care when you take the time and share what means something to you,please don t ever give up this passion my friend.its why im here-peace."*
> 
> it just seems to me that other people think and care more of themselves then they do of other people.
> 
> ...


thank you my friend because its for you and a handful of reinds i have that makes this all worthwhile.i think some her just want to make there post count higher and not really say anything meaning full. yah know when i post a project i always try and answer every one that takes the time yo give me a response a thank you for there effort.i wish all here would do the same.good night my my friend and i hope you get better buddy.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I always look for your posts Rick. Dont worry about the foot traffic compared to the comments. Its usually the same guys who comment in the posts but we have fun with it. I don't comment on many projects because almost all of the projects I have seen on this site are done well. This site seems to be cliquey also


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I always look for your posts Rick. Dont worry about the foot traffic compared to the comments.* Its usually the same guys who comment in the posts* but we have fun with it. I don t comment on many projects because almost all of the projects I have seen on this site are done well.* This site seems to be cliquey also
> *
> - corelz125


 Thanks for your comment Corelz. You are correct on both of those comments!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

3296 VIEWS! That's pretty GOOD! I hope most of them liked the Post….............. BUT! WADDA YOU GONNA DO?


> ?


?


> ?


?? Comments?

Oh Well. Have A Nice Day Ya'll!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*OFF WATCH!*


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Cool looking builds. The big one is very impressive. Mike


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Cool looking builds. The big one is very impressive. Mike
> 
> - mel52


Thank You Mel! I appreciate your Comment.

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Just testing Pulse & Back On Watch (By Request) Just For Me: 10,612 Posts, 3186 Days, 3.33 posts/Day. 10,614 Activities.*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Trying to get this over into BLOGS but it doesn't want to work unless I Re-Post every single picture.

I won't be doing that. (IT finally Did It ON It's OWN ) Thank YOU for your Patience.

EDIT: Most of it is now over in BLOGS. How I did that is Beyond My Comprehension!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*EDIT: As Of Nov.1/2018 "BLOGS" now has It ALL. (I don't know how I did it but it's there!....LOL..*

This is suppose to be the LINK, but it looks strange to me! Oh Well! Enough Is Enough!

http://lumberjocks.com/Magnum/blog/127689

It Actually Works! MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'aLL! ...lol…


----------

